# What kind of videos do you want to see on my channel?



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

​
*What kind of slingshot vids do you prefer?*

Slingshot News Magazine4210.07%Destruction/Power Demo Videos5112.23%Tutorials (simple frames)7117.03%Tutorials (complex slingshots, X-Bows)5212.47%Reviews of mass production slingshots296.95%Reviews of handmade commercial slingshots5112.23%Presentation of handmade non commercial slingshots5112.23%Small slingshot inventions + enhancements6415.35%Other (please explain in thread answer)61.44%


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, several people have asked me to do more news magazine vids, but most of my viewers on youtube like my how-tos and destruction videos more.

So what do YOU think? I need your input.

Please no more than three choices!

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

More magazines
More magazines
More magazines


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

I voted for tutorial:simple frames
the thing id like to see is how to make just a couple of non-ergo and simple ergo frames out of ply wood instead of having to use
weding gear and metal working stuff.
huey.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

some out and a bout videos,old factories,in the woods that sort of thing.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Hand made non comercial or
Magazine!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Demonstrate Airiel or Wing shooting techniques.

What is Snap Shot shooting.

What is Snap Shooting.

Advantages Disadvantages Small Frame / Large Frame shooters.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd like to see videos concerning accuracy


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I personally would like to see comparison videos, with different aims in mind eg: this slingshot, is good for targeting, because ... this one is good for power, because ... this one is a good in-betweener, because ... it means you can get hold of different ones and show them for their merits, in all different styles and it's best for a wide audience, beginners and experts alike.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have always liked the destruction videos and tutorials on how to build slingshots. The magazine is nice too.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, even though I am not horrible when it comes to hitting the target, I am no tournament shooter and far less accurate than several other members of this forum. Target shooting is simply not my expertise. So I don't feel I am qualified to do target shooting specials, except when I interview people like Jack Koehler and Jim Harris.

Jörg


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd love to see bouncing breasts in slowmo ... oh wait, wrong forum. Sorry.









I voted for "Small slingshot inventions + enhancements".


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Well, even though I am not horrible when it comes to hitting the target, I am no tournament shooter and far less accurate than several other members of this forum. Target shooting is simply not my expertise. So I don't feel I am qualified to do target shooting specials, except when I interview people like Jack Koehler and Jim Harris.
> 
> Jörg


Maybe, but with your slingshot xbows, actual and future?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> Well, even though I am not horrible when it comes to hitting the target, I am no tournament shooter and far less accurate than several other members of this forum. Target shooting is simply not my expertise. So I don't feel I am qualified to do target shooting specials, except when I interview people like Jack Koehler and Jim Harris.
> 
> Jörg


Maybe, but with your slingshot xbows, actual and future?
[/quote]

And, if you're not too accurate, it might prove a good example of better shooters for it.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, hitting with the x-bows is boringly easy, like a break barrel air rifle.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

I like protection against hand slaps in your last vidéo.

I ask me how you do against hand slaps because all your slingshot are very strong ?

I put gloves and I'm construct to me a new sling with protective steel rod, a little bit like your W 8 string (september 2009).

Thank you for your videos, there are all good !

Thomas.










sorry i put 4 choices! too difficult !


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Well, hitting with the x-bows is boringly easy, like a break barrel air rifle.


Shoot and cut a cig or a pencil at 20m, i woul'dnt find that borring









And if you have the accuracy of a spring air rifle, shoot through a soda can at 75m as i did with mine, and i will be amazed


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> Well, hitting with the x-bows is boringly easy, like a break barrel air rifle.


Shoot and cut a cig or a pencil at 20m, i woul'dnt find that borring









And if you have the accuracy of a spring air rifle, shoot through a soda can at 75m as i did with mine, and i will be amazed








[/quote]










I am not an expert marksman as others on this forum.
But I shot with any kind of weapon, compressed air, bow, shotgun 12 gauge pump, so any weapon of war when I was in the army ... but I've never take more pleasure than to shot with my slingshots !


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

IMMENSELY HELPFUL TO THE BEGINNER VIDEO.

This comes under OTHER. Having a video or even a series of videos that are showing tips, subtleties, and widely used procedures for primary methods. Especially if topics are in an order of what subject would be likely next in making a slingshot.

A PROBLEM FOR ME, when I started to get into slingshots. I felt like a chicken with it's head cut off figuring out what is necessary. and what is the right (a good) way to do something. One thing that was not obvious in my learning is that the band/tube should be stretched before tying. A few frustrating short lived and wasted efforts in tying pouches to bands. QUITE IRRITATING NOT KNOWING AND SUFFERING FROM LACK OF KNOWLEDGE.

As with any trade we do things so second nature we don't realize sometimes how basic a BUT IMPORTANT one little tip is.

I think if each member can remember and post (succinctly for Joergs benefit)one or two areas of frustration or lack of knowledge he or she had when learning and how vital or helpful that tip or unknown information was that they learned.

This may be the best series a newbie could have; a consecutive series from one source, that makes it easy to find a logical order. Nothing too exhaustive but giving people a tried and true method to get them effectively employing methods that work and are simple. They can expand from there.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I think if each member can remember and post (succinctly for Joergs benefit)one or two areas of frustration or lack of knowledge he or she had when learning and how vital or helpful that tip or unknown information was that they learned.


Lack of data or modelling on latex.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Well, hitting with the x-bows is boringly easy, like a break barrel air rifle.


What about something simple though ... ten yard grouping on a 3" target for instance; if it's easier with one or the other?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Darb said:


> I'd love to see bouncing breasts in slowmo ... oh wait, wrong forum. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who doesn't?









...Joerg it would dramatically widen your demographic from: 'slingshot enthusiasts' to 'heterosexual men'!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah, come on. Nothing is more boring than watching somebody punching paper targets. From all olympic disciplines, the target shooters get the least attention. Which is understandable. It is more thrilling to watch a wet towel drying.

Plus, paper punching with a slingshot is in plentiful supply on video already, the German ban-fearing fraction has loads of that stuff online. I do not disrespect those skills, don't get me wrong, I do admire the accuracy demonstrated in those vids. But few people watch it. I want more views than they get.

Jörg


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Ah, come on. Nothing is more boring than watching somebody punching paper targets. From all olympic disciplines, the target shooters get the least attention. Which is understandable. It is more thrilling to watch a wet towel drying.
> 
> Plus, paper punching with a slingshot is in plentiful supply on video already, the German ban-fearing fraction has loads of that stuff online. I do not disrespect those skills, don't get me wrong, I do admire the accuracy demonstrated in those vids. But few people watch it. I want more views than they get.
> 
> Jörg


Each to his own, I think maybe demonstrating the accuracy your super-powerful designs can achieve (like your crossbows,) would be cool.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

May be i am wrong, but i don't like the term "paper puncher" cause i find it a bit pejorative.

I am allways in the search of better accuracy, but believe me, it is not to put holes in paper. Why do you think i am a big fan of butterfly now? Only for speed and power.

Hunting is allways in my mind, that's why i practice a lot to be accurate enough. With butterfly for instance, i can shoot now game birds farther, thanks to the speed and less ballistic. They don't have the time to take off at 20 m now

I think your sling x bow coul'd be a fantastic tool to take small game for instance.

Btw, believe me, i am a VERY BIG FAN of your work, allways checking for a new vid from you, and i learned a lot from you


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> May be i am wrong, but i don't like the term "paper puncher" cause i find it a bit pejorative.
> 
> I am allways in the search of better accuracy, but believe me, it is not to put holes in paper. Why do you think i am a big fan of butterfly now? Only for speed and power.
> 
> ...


Same!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Don't use paper, if you don't like it (use a cuddly toy or something) but the point is, testing the different catties for different advantages.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Joerg... you should do the type of videos that YOU like to do. Your enthusiasm and quality of video will remain higher that way.
But you might consider adding an accuracy segment to each slingshot's review. I know accuracy is different for different people on different slingshots... but at least that'll give a little bit of a baseline.

I mean... it's great to know a slingshot can pump out 200 fps... but if I have two slingshots and both can do that, the one that's more accurate would be the one I'd look at more seriously.

I'll probably send a G10 Pocket Predator to Hogan Castings and after he's through with it, you can have it to review and then keep... I know I certainly wouldn't mind an accuracy comparison done as well as power.... as this frame is capable of achieving whatever power you want, so the accuracy is what counts to me.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Joerg... you should do the type of videos that YOU like to do. Your enthusiasm and quality of video will remain higher that way.
> But you might consider adding an accuracy segment to each slingshot's review. I know accuracy is different for different people on different slingshots... but at least that'll give a little bit of a baseline.
> 
> I mean... it's great to know a slingshot can pump out 200 fps... but if I have two slingshots and both can do that, the one that's more accurate would be the one I'd look at more seriously.
> ...


I fully concur mate!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

I believe that all of your vids are great, but you should just make more of them


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like you to meet up with my hero Baumstamm and a couple of his girls and just destroy stuff with your slingshots, with some nice Black Sabbath playing in the background (like "War Pigs")


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I would like you to meet up with my hero Baumstamm and a couple of his girls and just destroy stuff with your slingshots, with some nice Black Sabbath playing in the background (like "War Pigs")


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I would like you to meet up with my hero Baumstamm and a couple of his girls and just destroy stuff with your slingshots, with some nice Black Sabbath playing in the background (like "War Pigs")


**** yes !


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Why, don't we come up with a list of things, we want to see smashed?


----------



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

JoergS said:


> OK, several people have asked me to do more news magazine vids, but most of my viewers on youtube like my how-tos and destruction videos more.
> 
> So what do YOU think? I need your input.
> 
> ...


Jorg please do more vids on reviews of mass production sligshots and making slingshot frames.







i think we need a bit more of them ;D


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Jörg, if you would be naked in your videos, you would probably get much more views. But is it all about the amount of views?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

sohy3010 said:


> OK, several people have asked me to do more news magazine vids, but most of my viewers on youtube like my how-tos and destruction videos more.
> 
> So what do YOU think? I need your input.
> 
> ...


Jorg please do more vids on reviews of mass production sligshots and making slingshot frames.







i think we need a bit more of them ;D
[/quote]

I know I already posted an idea and it is in the earlier part of the tread that is directly related to the "how tos" aspect. If people read what kind of suggestions and reply with an idea, tip as indicated regarding how tos, we who are not newbies may find some creative, informative, cool tricks of the trade for the most basic things. Plus a great idea pool!!!!! Just a simple method, different than what we do now, can be interesting or an easier way.

One time I saw Joerg tie the band to the fork with rubber, and the final loop was over his fingers, around the fork, and pulled under that last loop by the tips of the fingers, that were looped over. At the time I didn't know or have confidence that could be done and hold without using a hemostat clip. That was awesome to me. Good to know if one is in the woods with out a hemostat.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like you to meet up with my hero Baumstamm and a couple of his girls and just destroy stuff with your slingshots, with some nice Black Sabbath playing in the background.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Frodo said:


> But is it all about the amount of views?


Yes, getting my views up is my dominant goal.

Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

JoergS said:


> But is it all about the amount of views?


Yes, getting my views up is my dominant goal.

Jörg
[/quote]

Of course it is. And I already told you twice how to do that. (make sure you all dress in plenty of leather and wear a lot of black and bling.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

JoergS said:


> But is it all about the amount of views?


Yes, getting my views up is my dominant goal.

Jörg
[/quote]

That's sad.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Even though quality is the most fundamental thing about all the youtube stuff, I think slingshots is one of those subjects, which would not be harmed by quantity; more smashing things please.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Frodo said:


> But is it all about the amount of views?


Yes, getting my views up is my dominant goal.

Jörg
[/quote]

That's sad.
[/quote]

yep


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep, that would be even better! The song you posted, Rob.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Frodo said:


> That's sad.


Why? I do not show any violence or pornography. All I show is how to make and shoot slingshots.

Yes, my views are really important to me. I am just an eager type of guy who always wants to see what is the limit. But I think the community profits, as I happen to know several people that would not be into slingshots without my channel.

This is my hobby. I do it for recreation. I admit that I enjoy beeing successful on youtube, at three times the age of the average user. This works, I have a lot of fun and I do not cause any harm. I never shoot at living creatures. I do not force anybody to watch my videos. So it certainly is not sad to me. Why is it sad to you?

Friedrich, if you disapprove, then get your behind into gear and do the videos you miss on my channel. I won't stand in your way. Youtube is open to all.

Jörg


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Yep, that would be even better! The song you posted, Rob.


what about this tune then...... the girlies would go very well with a shooting vid .......... this tune discribes my luck with the ladies quit well as it happens.... enjoy.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good song but for me it's gotta be English Metal and German Slingshots. Come on, how about it Joerg?


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Most every suggestion I've seen written here is viable. I voted for reviews of handmade non-commercial slingshots because I really enjoy seeing what new beast you've conjured up for the week.

To be honest I like them all and while our slingshots are somewhat different I do appreciate the time and effort spent sharing your outlook. It's far more than I have ever done.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

JoergS said:


> That's sad.


Why? I do not show any violence or pornography. All I show is how to make and shoot slingshots.

Yes, my views are really important to me. I am just an eager type of guy who always wants to see what is the limit. But I think the community profits, as I happen to know several people that would not be into slingshots without my channel.

This is my hobby. I do it for recreation. I admit that I enjoy beeing successful on youtube, at three times the age of the average user. This works, I have a lot of fun and I do not cause any harm. I never shoot at living creatures. I do not force anybody to watch my videos. So it certainly is not sad to me. Why is it sad to you?

Friedrich, if you disapprove, then get your behind into gear and do the videos you miss on my channel. I won't stand in your way. Youtube is open to all.

Jörg
[/quote]

I don't miss anything. Keep on making your videos.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Come on, Joerg! Jeez what did you glean from the poll? What kind of videos are you gonna work on? 
I want what I want. Just tell me if you'll consider it. Please?


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

How's this for "Other" ?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Come on, Joerg! Jeez what did you glean from the poll? What kind of videos are you gonna work on?


First off, thanks to all who have responded. I will consider the outcome of the voting in combination with the hard facts (i.e. viewcounts).

So people want to see more tutorials for simple frames. That will happen.

People here don't like tutorials about complex slingshots. That is interesting as I do get lots of views and positive comments for those on youtube.

Destruction videos HAVE to stay a part of my work as people love them.

Testing handmade slingshots will of course happen all the time.

Here is what is in my "cooker":

*- The "Heat Hunter"*

A presentation of my first slingshot that heats the bands for more power.

*- "Slingshot Machine Gun Case Study"*

I will fire 500 lead balls at a supermarket chicken, then I will speed up the video so people can see the chicken beeing torn to shreds in just a minute. This will also be combined with a "band life" part. I recently found a way to make bands last a long time, with lots of power.

*- "Scallops"*
A presentation, complete with background report and (hopefully) an interview with Dan, the designer, and Paul, the manufacturer (Hogancastings)

*- "Mesquite Bunnybuster"*
A review about a wonderful "Bunnybuster" slingshot I received just before my vacation + move, it really is time for the video now

*- "Golf ball crossbow"*
Now that I have made a crossbow that can easily take the strain of two hunterbands, I plan on making a (single shot) golf ball shooter, which will use six Thera band gold bands per side, 18cm x 3cm x 2cm. That is 3 times the strength of a Fish Hunter. I expect that it will propel a golf ball to about 65 m/s (213 fps), 84 Joules.

*- "Lethal BBs"*

My first fictional project with real actors. A gangster story, in a world where firearms have never been invented and slingshots replace handguns. Slingshots are heavily regulated in this fictional scenario, but the criminals use them anyway. It will end in a big shootout in a car junkyard.

More projects will be added over time. Some of the above listed ideas may never see realization. Time will tell.

Regarding the music, I can't use AC/DC or any other "commercial" music anymore as I am now a youtube partner and not allowed to include copyrighted material that I do not own.

Jörg


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Just take some cute girls to assist you, and your views will raise


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Joerg,

I would like to see you search for efficiency.

What is the biggest 'bang' for the 'buck'?

For example: What is the lowest draw to get 27 Joules?

What is the max you can get out of a 10 Kilo draw?

I also really like your slo mo camera work.

What is the effect of stopping the pouch before it reaches the fork?

This might help in designing an auto-loader.

(Your genius in making new slingshots will lead to good videos,)


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Stu, I will certainly continue to enhance the sling-x-bow, there is a ton of potential. Pump action, auto loading, ammo selector, all within reach.

Wouldn't it be cool to be able to choose on the last moment, with a cocked weapon in your hands, to decide between paint balls, shot, steel or lead balls?

But in terms of efficiency, all the data is there. Other than heated bands, I do not see any further need for experiment.

Ammo weight, band dimension, draw length, all of these issues are fully explored.

I have been going through a lot of Thera Band and Tube these last two years, but now there are no more surprises.

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It is too bad more people did not vote for Complex Slingshots. Your videos about those are my favorite.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been so busy that I missed getting in on this....sorry







I did just vote albeit late..... I have to say that I love to variety that you have presented thus far..... it is after all the spice of video channels and life !!!!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I am salivating already mate!


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

I love your repeating slingshot bow,you need to make the metal one.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Test with camera the idea Bill Hays on the hand slap :

http://slingshotforu...e__gopid__30640

Thank you for your good vidéos and also congradulation the excellent work your camera woman.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Shoot a can of shave cream.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Flaming bullet video? No. Don't. You have too nice a place.

I like seeing the inventions and the pretty slingshots the most.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Joerg, how about videos taken overhead of the slingshot, so that upon release it can be seen how the bands move. If this were done for various band types and attachment methods, it could be very informitive to know what band/attachment combinations were truely causing less or more interferance on the shot.

OTT
Wrap around a groove (with flatbands or tubes)
through hole
etc.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> Joerg, how about videos taken overhead of the slingshot, so that upon release it can be seen how the bands move. If this were done for various band types and attachment methods, it could be very informitive to know what band/attachment combinations were truely causing less or more interferance on the shot.
> 
> OTT
> Wrap around a groove (with flatbands or tubes)
> ...


This is exactly what I have been very interested in for months. Videos from the side and above in slo mo. I would have done this very experiment but putting up the money for the slo mo camera is hard to justify at this time.


----------



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

JoergS said:


> OK, several people have asked me to do more news magazine vids, but most of my viewers on youtube like my how-tos and destruction videos more.
> 
> So what do YOU think? I need your input.
> 
> ...


more slingshot reviews. by the way, are you going to make a review of the hunter tournament pro soon? thanks


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I like your videos a lot and learn alot from them. I am always amazed to find out always something new in your channel. I like all your tutorials and test on slinghots, bands, ammo, etc. You are a like a bank of information on slingshots where everyone has a credit card for free, to get access to your knoledge. Thanks Jorge, saludotes...


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

joerg I find nothing to be improved with your videos you have great variety and a good balance of destruction, reviews, homemade projects and tutorials. A good fan base is better than a bandwagon


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Slow motion can popping action.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Joerg, how about videos taken overhead of the slingshot, so that upon release it can be seen how the bands move. If this were done for various band types and attachment methods, it could be very informitive to know what band/attachment combinations were truely causing less or more interferance on the shot.
> 
> OTT
> Wrap around a groove (with flatbands or tubes)
> ...


This is exactly what I have been very interested in for months. Videos from the side and above in slo mo. I would have done this very experiment but putting up the money for the slo mo camera is hard to justify at this time.
[/quote]

I posted several such videos at upto 1,000 frames per second against calibrated backgrounds all on youtube. Check my blog.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wheres the vote for hunting XD


----------



## kyote (Aug 29, 2010)

I would really like to see a video on some sort of universal (folding would be a plus!) wrist brace that can attach to most standard slingshots. More comfortable shooting IMO, also good for people with arthritis, and the like. I've seen you make some very amazing devises, so there's no doubt in my mind that you could find a way!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

kyote said:


> I've seen you make some very amazing devises, so there's no doubt in my mind that you could find a way!


I could, but that would make me a criminal. Braces are illegal where I live.


----------



## kyote (Aug 29, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I've seen you make some very amazing devises, so there's no doubt in my mind that you could find a way!


I could, but that would make me a criminal. Braces are illegal where I live.
[/quote]

What a bumer! Would it be illegal if you didn't attache it to the slingshot? Or perhaps you could show schematics of what you would build? Maybe a design that your common man could easily make? Probably wouldn't be a very exciting video for you to make, but I, and I'm sure others would really enjoy seeing it.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

I have watched all your vids (except 3D) as i don't have glasses, and all have been very well documented and a useful source of info to the slingshot community!!

I would like to see you make a slingshot rifle that incorporates a barrel, fixed forks and trigger release similar to that used on crossbows, i have a few ideas on how this could be achieved successfully but im sure your more than capable of producing the goods!!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I bought glasses just to watch Jörg showing off in front of the camera. That's high praise considering he isn't a woman.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I like to see your innovative power destruction video's it's what you are renowned for.you made some fantastic slingshots which gives others who wish to make their own some direction Im sure you loved doing it also. The different materials you used shape how to etc the list goes on.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

How bout some airial type shooting.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

What I've been missing so far on almost ALL slingshot videos on YouTube is shooting at targets in water(probably even attempting to sink them ?) , ..........I love the impact of shots in water , especially on medium and long ranges .

When I was a boy , I sometimes used to shoot my slingshots into a smaller lake 8 miles off my hometown ,....... just to watch and determine , how far the projectiles would fly , .................kinda impossiple on ground , unless on freshly ploughed and harrowed farmland which has been sun-dried for days(you'd see a little dust-cloud even on maximum range) .

Shooting on targets in water also helps to visiualize better about missed shots , ..................maybe some day I would do a video like this , but in terms of slingshots I'm still in the building stage(don't wanna buy commercial ones) , .......and usually I'm dead slow with my D.I.Y.projects due to lack of leisure time ,.........................never got to practise shooting sufficiently either !

A little drawback of water-shooting is , that you cannot gather your ammo again !

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i love the tutorials, destruction videos and product reviews

i would also love a how to on the slingshot pistol, one of my favorite of your creation yet!


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Holzwurm said:


> What I've been missing so far on almost ALL slingshot videos on YouTube is shooting at targets in water(probably even attempting to sink them ?) , ..........I love the impact of shots in water , especially on medium and long ranges .
> 
> When I was a boy , I sometimes used to shoot my slingshots into a smaller lake 8 miles off my hometown ,....... just to watch and determine , how far the projectiles would fly , .................kinda impossiple on ground , unless on freshly ploughed and harrowed farmland which has been sun-dried for days(you'd see a little dust-cloud even on maximum range) .
> 
> ...


Water + Slingshots, **** yeah!

I have an obsession with underwater shooting...


----------



## bazil (Dec 3, 2010)

I voted for destruction vids just because they are the most fun to watch! would love to see a big chunk of ice get demolished! maybe even an ice sculpture! lol

Baz


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the tutorials and also the physics paper. When I'm thinking about a project I often go to your website to see what similar things others have done.


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

All


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jorg 
Did you get my e-mail
Jay


----------



## rodgy (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll go for all the options also, makes for a good variety which is a good thing.

Keep up the good work, it's amazing how many people you've had a hand in getting back into it via your channel.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

As skilled as you are with making slingshots it would be cool to have a series of videos on how to do the basics. Many have joined our ranks because of your videos, so there must be a need to help them see what to do and not just have it written in the forum. Some have to see it to be able to do it.
BUT, as for me, I love to watch DESTRUCTION of anything.
I just had a thought...if your wife isn't an expert, maybe you could make videos of you showing her how to do many of the things you do.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

smitty said:


> As skilled as you are with making slingshots it would be cool to have a series of videos on how to do the basics. Many have joined our ranks because of your videos, so there must be a need to help them see what to do and not just have it written in the forum. Some have to see it to be able to do it.
> BUT, as for me, I love to watch DESTRUCTION of anything.
> I just had a thought...if your wife isn't an expert, maybe you could make videos of you showing her how to do many of the things you do.


I mentioned something similar on Page 1 post #18 on this thread. Dan followed (post #19) on my suggestion with an excellent recommendation to accumulate the personal frustrations, problems etc we as newbies had to save Jorg some content compilation.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Joerg... you should do the type of videos that YOU like to do. Your enthusiasm and quality of video will remain higher that way.


I agree. Your enthusiasm for whatever topic appeals to you is going to cause you to make the best video. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

And where do I find your slingshot news magazine videos? I've been a subscriber to your YouTube channel for months, and I don't remember seeing one.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

JoergS said:


> Well, even though I am not horrible when it comes to hitting the target, I am no tournament shooter and far less accurate than several other members of this forum. Target shooting is simply not my expertise. So I don't feel I am qualified to do target shooting specials, except when I interview people like Jack Koehler and Jim Harris.
> 
> Jörg


I haven't seen you miss lol! What first caught my eye from your videos was the fact, that like me, every slingshot you make is vastly different from the last, and that many styles and techniques are explored. Destruction vids are always a winner in my eyes as I too love.seeing how different bands and amo impact on some very interesting objects.. love your work joerg, Ben


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 31, 2011)

Joerg there is one thing I would like to see added to your work. When a test is done and the speed measurements and Joules are given there should also be a silence/noise level taken of the shot. For me the weapon is beautiful in simplicity and also has a usefulness in being secret and deadly at the same time. There might even be a ratio of joules to decibels. A silence enhancement might also be anti-hand-slap too.

Imagine for a moment that an assasination takes place in a movie. The target is struck and killed but the position of the shooter is secret because of the silence and possibly also the distance.

Also I would like to be silent so as not to be noticable to my nosey neighbors.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Sleepy without any specific scientific proof I can help with your problem. out of all the band types I have used its simple office chains that remain the quietest by a mile. Tubes and flatbands all seem to have a very distinctive slap noise as they contract, the office chains are a lot softer they give a sort of air movement noise without the distinctive "whap". I have shot chains in my back garden for just over a year now because of their low profile. In direct comparison it sounds like an air rifle being shot when I use my flat band rig.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I would say squares are pretty quiet as well.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

Jörg, you are a true craftsman and it would be nice to see some really in-depth videos about how you acheive some of your finished slingshots, from comcept to completion.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

DESTRUCTION !


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Some fairly close accuracy shots.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I love your videos. I think everything that you do is both entertaining and educational. If your having fun with it i will enjoy it as well.


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 31, 2011)

luxor5 said:


> Sleepy without any specific scientific proof I can help with your problem. out of all the band types I have used its simple office chains that remain the quietest by a mile. Tubes and flatbands all seem to have a very distinctive slap noise as they contract, the office chains are a lot softer they give a sort of air movement noise without the distinctive "whap". I have shot chains in my back garden for just over a year now because of their low profile. In direct comparison it sounds like an air rifle being shot when I use my flat band rig.


This is facinating. small cross section strands instead of broad bands. I wish I could see very slow motion video overlaid by a sound graph recording side by side to see just when and how the loud slap-sound is formed. The slingshots which are just one stick and one band with a pouch, whatever those are called, are they quiet or do they slap a slappy sound too?

The quest of silence seems like a worthy chalenge.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Do sjooting underwater!!!


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

It would be really interesting to see a slow-motion video of the pouch as it crosses through the fork, when the pouch was twisted 1/4 turn at full draw. I am wondering if the pouch turns to its "normal" position by the time it reaches the fork. I would guess it doesn't, since there have been some videos of bareback shooting with no finger hits when the pouch is turned 1/4 turn prior to release. But slow-motion video would show what is actually happening. Maybe try with different types of band (e.g., Express, TBG, rubber band chains) and different draw lengths (to the cheek, half butterfly).


----------



## Lukeba (Jun 14, 2011)

i prefer and you do tutorials videos because we can learn how you do yours slingshots.

Thank you


----------



## plinky pete (Mar 12, 2011)

not sure if this has been mentioned before but, how about an ammo comparison special with slo mo and chrony testing maybe balistic jelly

using some unusual ammo (hex nuts, clay balls etc)

i wonder how fast you could get a 6mm steel ball to go









cos most of us don't have cannon balls

hope this isn't to boring an idea

plinky


----------



## abetwo4321 (Oct 25, 2010)

two words.... Ballistic Gelatine HAHAHAHAHA love it


----------



## luke brisco (Jun 25, 2011)

i would like to see more tutorials on how to make both normal slingshots and slingshot crossbows, i would really like to see you make a simple exotic wood slingshot that has been laminated together. Oh and i cant wait to see the pitanque ball catapult you said you would have finished for the summer.


----------

